# Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights



## tommypommy (Dec 3, 2005)

hey guys i have a question about wheel balance weights and my big brake set up. I'm running 15's and my wilwoods are mighty close to the inner barrel of the wheel (racing dynamics). Has anyone found a way to balance wheels without the weights hitting the caliper? I tried searching for ultra fine weights but i cannot find anything. i know the obvious choice is 16' but its a mk2 and 16's = fail.
cheers


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights (tommypommy)*

You could mark the caliper area on the wheel and see if they can be balanced with the weights out of the area.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights (greyhare)*

Yea, I would say start with some clamp on weights on the inner lip, and then use sticky weights in a part of the wheel that isn't passing by the low clearance areas of the brake.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights (4ceFed4)*

most of todays balancers allow tech to select placement of stick on weights. ie further inboard or outboard depending on type of wheel and offset.
any reputable shop should be able to accomidate your need. just have to be specific.


_Modified by teutoned at 10:27 AM 1-11-2010_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_most of todays balancers allow tech to select placement of stick on weights. ie further inboard or outboard depending on type of wheel and offset.
any reputable shop should be able to accomidate your need. just have to be specific.

_Modified by teutoned at 10:27 AM 1-11-2010_

Basically...


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights (GTijoejoe)*

The dealership I work at has a tire balancer like that. I'm a pro at this stuff







.. There are weights that can be installed on the rim under the tire. The placement of the sticky weights inside the barrel, as another option, can be set to outside of the caliper 'sweep' area so there'll be clearance. 
Another, but time consuming, procedure is to match mount the tires/wheels. The tires are selected based on road force values and the wheel measurements/out-of-roundess. Then the tire best suited for a wheel is selected and installed at a specific spot to achieve an optimal roadforce value and minimal balance value (re: less added weight). I've done a few sets of wheels where I can get the weight to 0.00oz .. weight free. Usually though, there is SOME weight to use to counter balance the tire .. but usually low (0.50oz/0.25oz). We use 'slim' sticky weights as well..


_Modified by A2Carat at 9:10 PM 2-3-2010_


----------



## tommypommy (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights (A2Carat)*

what are these weights you speak of under the tire?


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights (tommypommy)*

You can use the sticky weights. The balancer you use should have the feature to tell you where to put it. Just balance the tire and then mark the rim/tire for re-assembly and mount the weight on the inside of the tire. Use adhesive promoter and make sure the wheel surface is CLEAN and then attach the weight, re-inflate, check balance, and voila. More work, but no weights outside!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights (A2Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_You can use the sticky weights. The balancer you use should have the feature to tell you where to put it. Just balance the tire and then mark the rim/tire for re-assembly and mount the weight on the inside of the tire. Use adhesive promoter and make sure the wheel surface is CLEAN and then attach the weight, re-inflate, check balance, and voila. More work, but no weights outside!

I think this is a good idea, my only question is the durability. Does the adhesive hold up the same to either position?








Environmentaly the position under the tire on the outside of the wheel would be the most stable. Free from snow/ice/water and other foreign objects like stone chipping......and raccoons







, or other things you hit with your car


----------



## tommypommy (Dec 3, 2005)

Yer i though that would work too, now i just got to find a guy who doesnt want to be a hero and start lecturing me on wheel weights, geez there are some chronic muppets in the automotive industry


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Big brake set up hitting wheel balance weights (GTijoejoe)*

Yes, when you use adhesive promoter BEFORE applying the sticky weight, the weight will not come off very easily at all. Like always though, the surface must be clean. 
.. have the wheel on the balancer, where it asks you to put the sticky weight, mark the tire/wheel and put it on the tire machine. Break the bead and press the tire down and install the weight where the mark is (below the wheel lip of course) and re-inflate. As long as the tire doesn't rotate, the balance of the assembly will remain the same. Put it on the balancer again to double check and you should be good to go.


----------



## tommypommy (Dec 3, 2005)

I will have to talk to some guys over here and see if they will do it for me!


----------

